# Still bleeding and sore after 1 week....



## tomjon (Mar 25, 2004)

It has been 1 week and 1 day since I m/cd at 6 weeks. The m/c seemed pretty "normal" yet I'm still having brown blood and some clots daily and my breasts are still sore and swollen. Is this normal? I'm going to call my ob today and make an appt for next week for a pap and check up b/c we want to ttc as soon as possible, but till then I just wanted to know if this sounded okay....
thanks,
tomjon


----------



## Mama2Tristan (Mar 2, 2005)

I think that's normal. I started spotting last Friday, and m/c'ing on Monday 2/27. I am still bleeding with clotting. My midwide said it was completely normal. My HcG levels are coming down naturally too. Going from 790 on Monday to 200 or so on Wednesday. All we can do is take it easy - no heavy lifting, no exercising, eating well, etc. I am also still taking my pre-natal vitamins. My midwife said to wait one complete cycle before trying again. My sister, who is an ER doctor, said to wait 3 complete cycles. This is my second m/c, but we had Tristan between the two m/c's, and only waited one complete cycle after the 1st mc. Hope this helps.


----------



## sarah9774 (Feb 19, 2005)

tomjon,
I would call Dr. just for piece of mind. You are in my thoughts, please take care of yourself

Sarah


----------



## mama2eve (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Tomjohn

Hugs to you. If you have miscarried everything, your hcg should be coming down steadily. Blood tests will help determine this. If it isnt, you will need an ultrasound scan to see what is going on inside, especially if you are still sore. Be strong and demand the answers you need to ensure your health. Please keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## starlite (Nov 7, 2004)

Your symptoms sound very normal ... be sure to take good care of yourself emotionally and psycologically over the next few weeks. Have faith that you will someday have a perfect little baby.

I have a 2.5 year old ds. Then we had 2 first trimester m/c's followed by a late m/c (at 13 weeks) - I wanted to m/c naturally but due to retained products of conception I required several D&C's. After 12 months of trying to concieve - I am finally 21 weeks pregnant with ds#2!!!

They don't 'suspect' retained products unless your periods don't get back to normal after 1-2 months and you are showing signs of infection like a high tempreature, vommiting and prolonged abnormal bleeding. Also - if the bloody discharge is not 'smelly' then you are probably doing OK.

Hang in there. Hope you feel better soon and remember to grieve your loss!

PM me if you would like extra support


----------

